# Daten nach OP7 transferieren?



## Ladde

Hallo Leute!

Folgendes Problem:

Habe ein OP7 an eine 315-2-DP angeschlossen per DP-Bus.
Wollte nachdem ich das OP7 in ProTool und Netpro eingerichtet hab einfach mal etwas übertragen.
OP7 per Tastenkombi Transferfähig gemacht, doch leider kann ProTool zum Gerät keine Verbindung aufbauen.
Kann man die Daten überhaupt von der MPI Schnittstelle PG/PC über 
CPU 315-2-DP dann Profibus DP zum OP7 übertragen?


                        MPI
PG/PC(MPI)----------------CPU315-2-DP(MPI/Profibus DP)
                                                  !
                                                  !         DP
                                                  !------------------OP7(Profibus DP)


Mir ist aufgefallen wenn ich von Protool etwas Tansferieren möchte
steht unten im Meldefenster das von Com 1 mit 38400 baud übertragen wird.Habe daraufhin das OP direkt an Com 1 und 2 gehängt trotzdem keine reaktion.
Eine kurze Anleitung wie man ein OP7 in eine Steuerung einbindet wäre nich schlecht.

Danke im vorraus.

Ladde


----------



## volker

*steckerbelegung pg-op7*

must du seriell übertragen

stecker
25pol   15pol
2-3
3-4
4-5
5-10
7-15


----------



## Kai

Ladde schrieb:
			
		

> Mir ist aufgefallen wenn ich von Protool etwas Tansferieren möchte
> steht unten im Meldefenster das von Com 1 mit 38400 baud übertragen wird.Habe daraufhin das OP direkt an Com 1 und 2 gehängt trotzdem keine reaktion.



Stell mal im Windows-Gerätemanager die COM 1-Schnittstelle auf 9600 Bits/Sekunde ein. 38400 Bits/Sekunde ist viel zu schnell.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Ladde

Hallo!

Ok seriell übertragen alles klar.
Bin immer auf die MPI Schnittstelle gegangen 1F 1B,muss ja auf 1F 1A.
Wer lesen kann..
Ist dieses serielle Kabel ein Standardkabel mit dem man auch von einem normalen Rechner aus transferieren kann?
Also Kabel anfertigen und mit normalen Rechner transferieren? 

Danke schon mal.

Lars


----------



## volker

ich denke das sollte gehen. soweit ich weiss, ist das ein normaler serieller transfer.

aber probiert habe ich das noch nicht.


----------



## Ladde

Hallo Leute!

Obengenannte Anschlußbelegung an Com1 funktionierte nicht.
So hab mir ein Kabel angefertigt.

9pol.-----------------------15pol.

2----------------------------4

3----------------------------3

5----------------------------12

1,4,6 gebrückt

7,8 gebrückt

Ist die Anschlußbelegung aus dem Handbuch HMI Kommunikation.
Hab das Kabel an die Com 2 V24 Schnittstelle angeschlossen.
Kann man ein OP7 mit diesem Kabel und ProTool von einem normalen Notebook oder PC(serielle Schnittstelle) aus Programmieren?

Ladde


----------



## volker

wenn du ein power-pg hast, ist das klar, dass das nicht ging. 
dort ist die com1 keine rs232 mehr sondern nur noch tty


----------



## Ladde

Hallo!

Ja du hast recht ich habe es mit einem Field PG probiert, hat ne Kabelpeitsche Com1,Com2und Druckeranschluss.
Nun nochmal zu meiner Frage ist es möglich mit einem normalen Notebook oder Standard PC über serielle Schnittstellen mit ProTool
das Programm zu transferieren?
Kann mir nicht Vorstellen das OP,TP nur mit einem PG programmiert werden können.

Ladde


----------



## Kai

Ladde schrieb:
			
		

> Nun nochmal zu meiner Frage ist es möglich mit einem normalen Notebook oder Standard PC über serielle Schnittstellen mit ProTool
> das Programm zu transferieren?



Ja das ist möglich.

Siehe nachfolgendes Bild (aus Gerätehandbuch OP7, OP17 Ausgabe 4/99, Seite 14-5)

Gruß Kai


----------



## Anonymous

Hallo!

Habe kein Gerätehanbuch. Hast Du einen Link oder ein Bild.
Hab gegoogelt nicht gefunden.

Ladde


----------



## Kai

Hallo Ladde,

das Bild aus meinem Beitrag kannst Du sehen, wenn Du Dich hier im Forum einloggst.

Das Gerätehandbuch für das OP7/OP17 bekommst Du hier:

Operator Panel OP7, OP17

Gruß Kai


----------



## volker

bei den wince geräte ist es ein normales nullmodemkabel


----------



## Kai

Folgendes Kabel müsste funktionieren:



		Code:
	

PC RS232 (9-pol) --- OP7 IF1A RS232 (15-pol)

     Pin 2 (RxD) --- Pin 3  (RxD)

     Pin 3 (TxD) --- Pin 4  (TxD)

     Pin 7 (RTS) --- Pin 10 (RTS)

     Pin 8 (CTS) --- Pin 5  (CTS)

Anhang

Bild 1: Pinbelegung PC RS232-Stecker (9-pol)

Bild 2: Pinbelegung OP7 IF1A RS232-Buchse (15-pol)

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai

Kai schrieb:
			
		

> Code:
> 
> 
> PC RS232 (9-pol) --- OP7 IF1A RS232 (15-pol)
> 
> Pin 2 (RxD) --- Pin 3  (RxD)
> 
> Pin 3 (TxD) --- Pin 4  (TxD)
> 
> Pin 7 (RTS) --- Pin 10 (RTS)
> 
> Pin 8 (CTS) --- Pin 5  (CTS)



*Das ist so natürlich falsch*.  :evil: 

RxD muss mit TxD und RTS mit CTS gekreuzt werden. Außerdem fehlt noch die Masse GND. 

Es mss also richtig heißen:



		Code:
	

PC RS232 (9-pol) --- OP7 IF1A RS232 (15-pol)

     Pin 2 (RxD) --- Pin 4  (TxD)

     Pin 3 (TxD) --- Pin 3  (RxD)

     Pin 5 (GND) --- Pin 12 oder Pin 15 (GND)

     Pin 7 (RTS) --- Pin 5  (CTS)

     Pin 8 (CTS) --- Pin 10 (RTS)


Gruß Kai


----------



## robby4280

*Gehts?*

Hallo,

hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der letzten Pinbelegung gemacht?

Erklärung:
Ich habe mir ein Kabel mach der im letzten Beitrag geposteten Belegung zusammengelötet. Da ich noch nicht die Software bekommen habe kann ich es auch noch nicht testen. Das Multimeter zeigt zumindest schon mal Reaktionen auf den verwendeten Pins. 

Danke
M.


----------



## volker

probiers doch einfach aus bevor du hier sinnlos postet. :!: 

geh mal davon aus, das das stimmt.
die belegung die ich ganz oben geschrieben habe funktioniert auf jeden fall


----------



## robby4280

Verzeihung... und vielen Dank


----------



## Kai

*Re: Gehts?*



			
				robby4280 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> 
> hat schon jemand Erfahrung mit der letzten Pinbelegung gemacht?
> 
> Erklärung:
> Ich habe mir ein Kabel mach der im letzten Beitrag geposteten Belegung zusammengelötet. Da ich noch nicht die Software bekommen habe kann ich es auch noch nicht testen. Das Multimeter zeigt zumindest schon mal Reaktionen auf den verwendeten Pins.



Das wird schon so funktionieren. Wenn nicht, meldest Du Dich ganz einfach noch einmal.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai

volker schrieb:
			
		

> probiers doch einfach aus bevor du hier sinnlos postet. :!:



Ich glaube, Volker war wirklich urlaubsreif.  :wink: 

viel spass die nächsten 18 tage

Gruß Kai


----------



## robby4280

Danke Kai,

ich werde dein Angebot auch gleich annehmen. 

Ich bin in der Hinsicht ein Anfänger, programmiere SPS eigendlich nur aus Interesse und weils Spaß macht..

Also folgendes. Ich habe die SUB-D Stecker (9 -- 15) so angelötet wie beschreiben.
Bei dem Testen mit ProTool erschiehn eine Felhlermeldung, dass ProTool nicht mit der OP-Betriebssoftware kompatibel wäre und ich ein Update machen soll.

Wie kann ich ein Kompatibles Betriebssystem auf die OP aufspielen, wenn die sich die Verbindung nicht richtig aufbaut.


Allg:
- Meine OP7-DP ist Urgelöscht und zeigt "READY FOR TRANSFER" an.
- Anschluss an COM1 mit 9600 Bits/s
- Schnittstelleneinstellungen 1000mal geprüft
- Zwischen PC und dem selfemade-Kabel befindet sich noch eine   Verlängerung welches aber zum Anschluss des MPI-Adapters funktioniert.

Also entweder bin ich einfach zu blöd für sowas und ich sollte beim PLS bleiben    oder es stimmt was mit der Hardware nicht... 

Könnte es doch an dem Verlängerungskabel liegen?

Vielen Dank
Gruß M.


----------



## Kai

Bei einem MPI-Kabel zwischen COM-Port des PC und dem PC-Adapter handelt es sich um ein Null-Modem-Kabel (siehe MPI-Kabel.gif). Zur Kontrolle kannst Du Dein MPI-Kabel ja mal durchmessen.

Anschluss des PC-Adapters an die RS232-Schnittstelle

Dein selbst gelötetes Kabel ist aber auch ein Null-Modem-Kabel.  Du schaltest also zwei Null-Modem-Kabel hintereinader und das kann so nicht funktionieren.

Beispiel: Das MPI-Kabel kreuzt RxD mit TxD, das selbst gelötete Kabel kreuzt  RxD mit TxD wieder zurück. Die beiden Kabel heben sich also gegeneinander auf.

Gruß Kai


----------



## Kai

Wenn Dein MPI-Kabel tatsächlich ein Null-Modem-Kabel ist, dann muss Dein selbst gelötetes Kabel folgende Belegung haben:



		Code:
	

PC RS232 (9-pol) --- OP7 IF1A RS232 (15-pol)

     Pin 2 (RxD) --- Pin 3  (RxD)

     Pin 3 (TxD) --- Pin 4  (TxD)

     Pin 5 (GND) --- Pin 12 oder Pin 15 (GND)

     Pin 7 (RTS) --- Pin 10 (RTS)

     Pin 8 (CTS) --- Pin 5  (CTS)


Gruß Kai


----------



## robby4280

Vielen Dank für die tolle Aufklärung.

Ich werde alles mal durchmessen und dann umlöten.
Hast mir sehr weitergeholfen.

Gruß M.


----------



## Forge_01

Hallo,

hat das übertragen mit einem Field PG P3 schon mal jemand mit Erfolg gemacht? Hab es probiert und habe probleme. Jedes OP funktioniert nur das OP7 
geht nicht. HILFE


----------



## schoeng

*Link OP7 Programmierkabel Belegung*

http://www.fachlexika.de/technik/mechatronik/sch.html

Habe das Kabel nach Angabe im Lexikon hergestellt, danach gleich probiert, es ist ok! Daten konnten übertragen werden. Es entspricht der letzten hier gezeigten (berichtigten) Ausführung von Kai! Danke !


----------



## Kai

schoeng schrieb:


> http://www.fachlexika.de/technik/mechatronik/sch.html
> 
> Habe das Kabel nach Angabe im Lexikon hergestellt, danach gleich probiert, es ist ok! Daten konnten übertragen werden. Es entspricht der letzten hier gezeigten (berichtigten) Ausführung von Kai! Danke !


 
Danke für die Rückmeldung.  

Gruß Kai


----------



## Tobi1910

> http://www.fachlexika.de/technik/mechatronik/sch.html
> 
> Habe das Kabel nach Angabe im Lexikon hergestellt, danach gleich probiert, es ist ok! Daten konnten übertragen werden. Es entspricht der letzten hier gezeigten (berichtigten) Ausführung von Kai! Danke !


 

Stell doch bitte mal Dein Kabel Plan hier rein

Brauche den vielleicht auch.

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## Kai

Das Kabel findest Du hier im Thread unter der Beitragsnummer 14 oder im Link zum Fachlexikon Mechatronik.

Gruß Kai


----------

